# Full Assessment IQA related query



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All

I have few queries related to IQA:

1. Myself and my spouse, qualification for both of us needs assessment, so can we go for single IQA application or we need to submit separate applications? 
Earlier we have done individual Pre-assessment, but here cost involve is more.

2. Do we need to include IELTS certificate along with 10,12th, Diploma, Degree Certificates and marksheets?
I have IELTS score with me, but my wife needs to appear for IELTS yet, however she has done her all studies in english, and we have selected this option in EOI that her education is in english language.

3. DO I need to include work experience related documents in IQA. I have all documents with me, if yes, then should I include original offer letter or certified copies?

Please share your experiences.

Thanks
Cheema


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have few queries related to IQA:
> 
> ...


http://www.nzqa.govt.nz/qualificati...or-an-international-qualification-assessment/

1. No you have to submit separate applications.
2. IELTS nothing to do with qualifications. It is to prove you meet the required English language standard for Immigration. See link above.
3. See link above.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Documents required for an International Qualification Assessment » NZQA
> 
> 1. No you have to submit separate applications.
> 2. IELTS nothing to do with qualifications. It is to prove you meet the required English language standard for Immigration. See link above.
> 3. See link above.


Thanks Escapetonz

Could you please reply for 3rd point, I cannot find info related to work experience in the link.
Do I need to include it or not?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Thanks Escapetonz
> 
> Could you please reply for 3rd point, I cannot find info related to work experience in the link.
> Do I need to include it or not?


NZQA do no assess work experience.
They will only assess work / trade related qualifications/certificates.

Regards,


----------

